# Anyone see BMW's reverse assist?



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

I used to drive a 99 323i 5-speed manual so I'm still a huge fan of BMWs and how they drive. I don't keep up with BMW as much now that I have a Tesla, but I do still follow changes to the 3 series. The new 3 series (and I imagine the 5 and 7 series do too) have a feature called reverse assist. Essentially the premise is you are navigating a tight parking lot or parking garage and you hit a dead end or someone cuts you off, so you have to reverse back out the same way. Reverse assist remembers the path you took and does it in reverse. You can see it working at about 6:50 in this video. I think this is something Tesla could easily implement. I also wish they would put colored boxes around items on the backup camera so you know which objects are the closest (sometimes it's hard to tell). What are y'all's thoughts? Is this something you'd find useful?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

That is neat -- and if not patented to oblivion Tesla should definitely borrow it


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I wish people would also just learn how to drive their vehicles in reverse.

This is the imprint of a BMW tailpipe. A lady was backing out of a parking spot without turning around to look. Apparently, she just assumed that her BMW's ultrasonics would make a beep if there was anything in the way, and that was good enough for her.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I wish my neck were more flexible! I cannot turn to look without altering my seating position. I can't do that and operate a clutch at the same time.

I've only hit one car while using only my mirrors, in a parking lot. Or did the other guy hit me? He was doing the same thing on the other side of the aisle.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

So now the car companies are taking the stance of software companies like Micro$oft with "ßeta everything" (that may o may not work - partially or at all) and applying it to cars.

Sad.

We NEVER had tech failures in cars of the 60's.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ADK46 said:


> I wish my neck were more flexible! I cannot turn to look without altering my seating position.


I usually end up getting completely out of my seat, and twisting my whole body around to see.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

garsh said:


> I wish people would also just learn how to drive their vehicles in reverse.
> 
> This is the imprint of a BMW tailpipe. A lady was backing out of a parking spot without turning around to look. Apparently, she just assumed that her BMW's ultrasonics would make a beep if there was anything in the way, and that was good enough for her.


Yeah people are terrible drivers even with driver-assist technology. However, that doesn't mean we should stop using it. I'm curious though, do you just assume that was her mentality or did you actually ask her?

Regardless, would really love to see this feature. Anyone with a big twitter following want to tweet at Elon? lol


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

theloneranger08 said:


> Yeah people are terrible drivers even with driver-assist technology. However, that doesn't mean we should stop using it. I'm curious though, do you just assume that was her mentality or did you actually ask her?


Oh no, she was trying to pin the accident on my wife. But her story was that it must have been our fault because her car didn't beep to warn her.

After hearing both sides, the other party's insurance decided to just pay us for the damage. I have a feeling their rates went up after that encounter.


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

This would be a good feature to combine with summon so that the car could unpark itself. With that said I’ve never found myself in a situation where I wished I had an automatic reversing system. What would be more useful to me is if Tesla let your train the car to do a small distance manurver such as pulling past the garage and then reversing into the garage space. After 10 trips of training the sequence could start automatically as soon as you homelink fires the garage door opener code. Get into the driveway and go hands off, let the car do the rest.


----------

